
Hong Kong residents are least optimistic in 25 years, poll shows - NicoJuicy
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/20/hong-kong-residents-are-least-optimistic-in-25-years-poll-shows.html
======
ElBarto
HK benefited from people and businesses' flight from the communists (Shanghai
was the main business centre) then from being the gateway to China.

These quirks of history are mostly gone now and thus HK's relative importance
is bound to decrease.

It'll end up just one city in the Pearl Delta megalopolis.

